# Spouse 475 Visa



## mfb (May 8, 2012)

Dear Members

Please advise list of documents required to add Spouse to 475 Visa after the visa is granted to main applicant?

Though I know Form 1276 and English Proficiency (IELTS or English Proficiency Certificate) need to be provided. Please advise list of other documents required along with the procedure to lodge the paper based application at ASPC?

Please if one can share the link of the Fees that I have to pay for the Spouse visa?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Didn't some one guide you before? When your Visa was being processed, u shudv included her with you. Now I think u will have to pay 2960 Visa fee and if she doesnot succeed to get 4.5 Overall band in IELTS, another 4110 shall be charged as second instalment. 
You need to provide all her educational documents, birth certificate, marriage certificate, her identity/ social card, passport, proof of residence, family details.


----------



## mfb (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Labeeb

I was un-married the time I lodged my application. Her medium of instruction is English, and I got a certificate of it from the Uni. Hope it will work instead of sitting and scoring 4.5 in IELTS?

Apart from those documents and Form 1276 is there any other form's that are required?


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

mfb said:


> Thanks Labeeb
> 
> I was un-married the time I lodged my application. Her medium of instruction is English, and I got a certificate of it from the Uni. Hope it will work instead of sitting and scoring 4.5 in IELTS?
> 
> Apart from those documents and Form 1276 is there any other form's that are required?


so what actually is the procedure to add wife's name? I am also unmarried, and have got my grant, getting married in few month's time and will need to add her name to the VISA so that she can also work there, can you please advice?

Thanks


----------



## mfb (May 8, 2012)

Dear Aarkay

Not even sure yet. Please update me if you come across relevant information. Thanks.


----------



## Doina (Nov 14, 2012)

mfb said:


> Dear Members
> 
> Please advise list of documents required to add Spouse to 475 Visa after the visa is granted to main applicant?
> 
> ...



Hi 

I am in the same situation . Can you let me know if your wife managed to be added to your 475 visa ? My email adress is doinadoina91 at yahoo dot com .
If anyone managed to add their wife on their 475 visa , please let me know .

Thank you !


----------



## mfb (May 8, 2012)

Hi

Now as 475 Visa is no more so you need to apply for "Application for Provisional Skilled Regional – Subsequent Entrant Visa (489)" Visa to add your partner. Its a simple application procedure asking for general details. Link to apply is:

Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa

Fee will be 3060$, I got my wife Visa in around a month time. Documents need to be provided at time when Case Officer demands for it. Best wishes


----------



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

mfb said:


> Hi
> 
> Now as 475 Visa is no more so you need to apply for "Application for Provisional Skilled Regional – Subsequent Entrant Visa (489)" Visa to add your partner. Its a simple application procedure asking for general details. Link to apply is:
> 
> ...


3060? . I read somewhere that if you hold a 475 , its cost only 200+ AUD to get 489 . And your partner can be added to 489 .


----------



## mfb (May 8, 2012)

imrancrest said:


> 3060? . I read somewhere that if you hold a 475 , its cost only 200+ AUD to get 489 . And your partner can be added to 489 .


I applied online for my wife and was asked for the said amount. Please if you can share the link where you read so. And also in the form below the fee is same as I mentioned. Thanks.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/990i.pdf


----------



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

mfb said:


> I applied online for my wife and was asked for the said amount. Please if you can share the link where you read so. And also in the form below the fee is same as I mentioned. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/990i.pdf


Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa

It says cost 280 , if you already hold 475 . While converting to 489 , you can include your partner who wasn't included in previous application . Did u apply subsequent entrant visa or something?

Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa

Correct me If I'm wrong .


----------



## mfb (May 8, 2012)

imrancrest said:


> Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa
> 
> It says cost 280 , if you already hold 475 . While converting to 489 , you can include your partner who wasn't included in previous application . Did u apply subsequent entrant visa or something?
> 
> ...


I have to apply for 489 Visa as a Subsequent Entrant only for my wife after July 2012. Though I am still on 475 visa. And the cost I paid was 3060.

Now people who are on 475 visa and they want to extend there stay due to some reason have to apply for 489 visa. The cost in that case MIGHT be 280 and they MIGHT add family members at that time.

Just to mention that also I lodge paper based 475 Visa application for my wife after July 2012. It was refused as that visa is not valid any more.


----------



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

mfb said:


> I have to apply for 489 Visa as a Subsequent Entrant only for my wife after July 2012. Though I am still on 475 visa. And the cost I paid was 3060.
> 
> Now people who are on 475 visa and they want to extend there stay due to some reason have to apply for 489 visa. The cost in that case MIGHT be 280 and they MIGHT add family members at that time.
> 
> Just to mention that also I lodge paper based 475 Visa application for my wife after July 2012. It was refused as that visa is not valid any more.


I don't think a person holding a 475 has to wait up to 3 yrs to apply 489 to get an extension . He or she can apply anytime required . If thats the case , he will hav to pay only 280 including his partner for 4 yr visa. Am I right?

Also , your wife got 489 valid for 4 yrs , and urs will be 3 yrs so , u will hav to renew to 489 again or u can stay up to 4 yrs?

Just curious to know these stuff as it might be helpful to me and other people as well .


----------



## mfb (May 8, 2012)

imrancrest said:


> I don't think a person holding a 475 has to wait up to 3 yrs to apply 489 to get an extension . He or she can apply anytime required . If thats the case , he will hav to pay only 280 including his partner for 4 yr visa. Am I right?
> 
> Also , your wife got 489 valid for 4 yrs , and urs will be 3 yrs so , u will hav to renew to 489 again or u can stay up to 4 yrs?
> 
> Just curious to know these stuff as it might be helpful to me and other people as well .


No idea about ur first comment/ query as I enquired and applied for 489 as Subsequent Entrant.

No my wife visa is valid as like my visa validity date i.e. 3 years.


----------



## tahajamal (Apr 11, 2011)

*475 subsequent entrant*

Dear MFB,

Thank you very much, my wife have just send my documents and I received them by today and I was planning to launch my wife subsequent entrant application in coming week.

I want to know that how much time your wife was given to make first entry to Australia after visa was granted to her???

your reply will be much appreciated.

Thanks.

Taha Jamal
475 visa Queensland
0469121822


----------



## tahajamal (Apr 11, 2011)

Dear fellows.

489 visa will be granted to 475 visa holder after they have met their visa conditions that is living in regional area this will be a one year extension after 3 years.It is for the people who have met their visa conditions but unable to met their requirement for PR so it is quiet obvious you will launch this visa near to exiry date of you current 475 visa.If you met you requirement of 475 visa that is living in regional area for 2 years and working 35 hours per week for one year you can apply for 887 visa which is a PR visa actually this 489 extension is given to peole like who are unable to fulfill requirment of 35 hours er week or any other requirement.

keeping in minds about regional area it is not easy to do 35 hours per week if you wont get a rofessional job.


----------



## tahajamal (Apr 11, 2011)

secondly 280 AUD visa fees for subsequent entrant is for people who have 489 visa or who have applied after introduction of skill select system not for people who have 475 visa.

These are my understanding I might be wrong.


----------



## titas (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

i am 475 visa holder. I have applied for my wifes visa (489 subsequent entrant visa) on 16th October 2012. Still waiting for a case officer to be assigned. Can anybody suggest me what should i do now? Should i wait or contact to the department as its almost two months?


----------



## Doina (Nov 14, 2012)

titas said:


> Hi,
> 
> i am 475 visa holder. I have applied for my wifes visa (489 subsequent entrant visa) on 16th October 2012. Still waiting for a case officer to be assigned. Can anybody suggest me what should i do now? Should i wait or contact to the department as its almost two months?


Hi,

We will also apply for a "489 subsequent entrant visa" and i saw your note about waiting already for two months for a case officer to be assigned. How is the situation at the moment? Was a case officer assigned? Does your wife already got a visa?


----------



## Doina (Nov 14, 2012)

mfb said:


> Hi
> 
> Now as 475 Visa is no more so you need to apply for "Application for Provisional Skilled Regional – Subsequent Entrant Visa (489)" Visa to add your partner. Its a simple application procedure asking for general details. Link to apply is:
> 
> ...




Hi,

I was very happy to hear that your wife got the visa in one month. 
How long did it take you for a case officer to be assigned to your application? 

Also, can you give me a bit more details about the process. After you submitted the online application what documents/evidence were requested from you?


----------



## titas (Aug 29, 2012)

Doina said:


> Hi,
> 
> We will also apply for a "489 subsequent entrant visa" and i saw your note about waiting already for two months for a case officer to be assigned. How is the situation at the moment? Was a case officer assigned? Does your wife already got a visa?


Hi Doina!

I called the dept. They said that i might not get knocked after my case officer being assigned. I will get notification or case officer will knock me if there is any necessary.


----------



## Doina (Nov 14, 2012)

titas said:


> Hi Doina!
> 
> I called the dept. They said that i might not get knocked after my case officer being assigned. I will get notification or case officer will knock me if there is any necessary.


Hi,

Did you finally got a case officer assigned to your file?


----------



## kayath (Nov 23, 2012)

*489 subsequent titas and Doina*



titas said:


> Hi !
> 
> I called the dept. They said that i might not get knocked after my case officer being assigned. I will get notification or case officer will knock me if there is any necessary.




i am also same about you. i applied 489 subsequent on 25 nov. still case officer is not allocated. i submitted some documents on online. do i need to submit police clearance now or after CO assiged. 

How long did it take you for a case officer to be assigned to your application? what about your progress please touch with me. help me pls.


----------



## jitsingh (Jan 25, 2013)

tahajamal said:


> Dear fellows.
> 
> 489 visa will be granted to 475 visa holder after they have met their visa conditions that is living in regional area this will be a one year extension after 3 years.It is for the people who have met their visa conditions but unable to met their requirement for PR so it is quiet obvious you will launch this visa near to exiry date of you current 475 visa.If you met you requirement of 475 visa that is living in regional area for 2 years and working 35 hours per week for one year you can apply for 887 visa which is a PR visa actually this 489 extension is given to peole like who are unable to fulfill requirment of 35 hours er week or any other requirement.
> 
> keeping in minds about regional area it is not easy to do 35 hours per week if you wont get a rofessional job.


Hi tahajamal,

i am also on 475 visa.

Just want to understand that, 35 hrs per week for 1 yr. Is it required in continuation or in parts. Like if we get some work for 3 months then another 2 months after break.

Any link with details would be appreciated.

Thnks
Jit


----------



## kayath (Nov 23, 2012)

*hi*

you can do work in parts.


----------



## mfb (May 8, 2012)

You can know the Current Allocation of Case Officer based on the Lodgement Date using the link below under section "Subsequent entrant applications"

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## ShijuThomas (Feb 28, 2013)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> Didn't some one guide you before? When your Visa was being processed, u shudv included her with you. Now I think u will have to pay 2960 Visa fee and if she doesnot succeed to get 4.5 Overall band in IELTS, another 4110 shall be charged as second instalment.
> You need to provide all her educational documents, birth certificate, marriage certificate, her identity/ social card, passport, proof of residence, family details.


Hi all,

My husband applied for 475 visa in November 2009 before our marriage. we got married in november 2010. Subsequently he added me in his application. when our case got allocated to a case officer, he requested all the documents(form 80, medical, passport biopages, age proof) for both of us. it is all updated and uploaded when we check in the *electronic application status inquiry.* 

Now we are waiting for our visa to be issued. but now i have doubt whether my visa will be issued along with my husband's or will i have to apply again as a subsequent entrant? If somebody can shed some light on this matter, it would be very helpful.

regards,
joanna


----------



## mfb (May 8, 2012)

No you are not able to add ur wife before ur 475 visa grant. After it has been granted than you can add her using SC 489 as a Subsequent Entrant using the link below:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?formId=SMV-SE-489

Hope this helps.


----------



## ShijuThomas (Feb 28, 2013)

mfb said:


> No you are not able to add ur wife before ur 475 visa grant. After it has been granted than you can add her using SC 489 as a Subsequent Entrant using the link below:
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi,

Thank you for the link. just one more query.

Is it common for them to ask spouse's(dependent's) details like medicals and form 80 and to update the details in the electronic application status inquiry even if they don't consider the dependent for visa?

Regards,
joanna


----------



## mfb (May 8, 2012)

ShijuThomas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the link. just one more query.
> 
> ...


Yes they will ask for medical of every member of ur family i.e. wife+kid+ any dependent (if u mentioned). Also Form 80 too for any dependent who is 18+.


----------



## shijut20 (Jun 16, 2012)

mfb said:


> Thanks Labeeb
> 
> I was un-married the time I lodged my application. Her medium of instruction is English, and I got a certificate of it from the Uni. Hope it will work instead of sitting and scoring 4.5 in IELTS?
> 
> Apart from those documents and Form 1276 is there any other form's that are required?


Thank you for posting this thread!!

I am planning to lodge my spouse application as 489 subsequent entrants visa in a couple of days time.In this regard ,please confirm whether I need to attach any documents after lodging the application or do I need to wait further to hear from the Case officer.

My spouse medical and PCC has been finalised along with mine .So I was wondering do she again need to go for the same.Also please confirm whether I can make the payment through Debit Card

Your comments will be highly appreciated.

With warm regards
Shiju Thomas


----------



## kayath (Nov 23, 2012)

shijut20 said:


> Thank you for posting this thread!!
> 
> I am planning to lodge my spouse application as 489 subsequent entrants visa in a couple of days time.In this regard ,please confirm whether I need to attach any documents after lodging the application or do I need to wait further to hear from the Case officer.
> 
> ...


hi Shiju Thomas

you need to attach documents after lodging the application.online system resist you to attach the documents you need to apply.( married certificate, birth certificate, passport , clearance,medical and iELTS) if any pending further Case officer will ask from you. PCC and medicals are ok, you do not need to worry about that.
you can make the payment through debit card
thanks


----------



## shijut20 (Jun 16, 2012)

kayath said:


> hi Shiju Thomas
> 
> you need to attach documents after lodging the application.online system resist you to attach the documents you need to apply.( married certificate, birth certificate, passport , clearance,medical and iELTS) if any pending further Case officer will ask from you. PCC and medicals are ok, you do not need to worry about that.
> you can make the payment through debit card
> thanks


Hi Kayath,

Thanks for all your valuable information.

Hope I can lodge the same day after tomorrow as I am waiting for a certificate from University to prove functional English.

Please confirm whether I need to attest the documents or can I send colour scanned copy of the same.

I was wondering whether I need to attach the educational / Experience certificate of her.

Please advise.

Thnaks,
Shiju Thomas


----------



## shijut20 (Jun 16, 2012)

mfb said:


> No you are not able to add ur wife before ur 475 visa grant. After it has been granted than you can add her using SC 489 as a Subsequent Entrant using the link below:
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?formId=SMV-SE-489
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi,

I wish to lodge application for my spouse under 489 Subsequent Entrants Visa.
In this regard please advise do I need to attach any other documents apart from the following list.I heard from that I should attach some affidavit from parents ,but not sure about the same.

1) Education Certificates
2) Experience certificates
3) Birth Certificates
4) Marriage Certificates both from Church and Government Department
5) form 1276
6) Indian PCC

Thanks,
S.Thomas


----------



## jen15 (Apr 10, 2013)

hi did you still provide proof of funds in applying your spouse as a subsequent entrant? Can i apply my fiance as a subsequent entrant?


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi guys,
What docunents should i get redied. Getting married in few months. Want to be preaored. Does wife needs ielts. Or a uni letter will do.


----------

